# SABA 3 IN JLT - Any info anyone??



## StublueKPL (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi,

Ive been offered a place in JLT in SABA 3.

To be honest i dont know much about the place so does anyone have any info on it?

i.e good location?, Nice building, building site? any shops etc nearby - all the usual stuff etc. 

If i get a good feedback then im going to arrange a viewing.

Thanks for your time


----------



## ANDREW SMITH (Nov 9, 2008)

I've looked at a couple of places in JLT including Saba 3. Roof top pool and decent enough gym facilities.

MY problem with it is that one way system around JLT drives me mad.
However guys I speak to that live there seem to put up with this without a problem. 
When the Metro bridge opens later in the year to link you to the Marina it will be of great help to JLT I'm sure. 

The reason I didn't move there is that my partner doesn't drive and taxis are a bit of a nightmare to find. Whereas across the road in the Marina although more expensive they are plentiful.

You're only a short drive from Battuta Mall. I don't think there is many if any convenience stores there as yet.

Hope this is of some help. Andy


----------



## ravitaneja (May 6, 2009)

StublueKPL said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive been offered a place in JLT in SABA 3.
> 
> ...


Excellent location and beautiful apartments.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Bit of a building site, irritating one way system. I looked at a 1 bed in Saba 3 and if I remember rightly it was very very small.

I'd recommend crossing the road to the Marina personally...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

ravitaneja said:


> Excellent location and beautiful apartments.


Hmmmm, vested interest comes to mind....

(1st post etc, probably did search under saba 3.....)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ravitaneja said:


> Excellent location and beautiful apartments.


Ah, a joker?


-


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Most of JLT is still under construction and there's not a lot of shops around, may be it will get better in the future when all buildings will be completed and lakes will be filled with water but for the moment I personally don't appreciate living in such place.


----------

